# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Steroids for stamina .Boxing running etc

## roid1234

Do they build stamina or are they just effective for like the first couple of rounds or miles.

----------


## energizer bunny

steroids wont build stamina.....actuall training does that (all types of cardio)

----------


## roid1234

> steroids wont build stamina.....actuall training does that (all types of cardio)


I'm struggling getting intensity .Do you juice on fat burning days ?

----------


## energizer bunny

i dont understand what your asking mate?

----------


## tballz

> I'm struggling getting intensity .Do you juice on fat burning days ?


You take your injections whenever your protocol calls for. If it falls on fat burning days then take the injections. Example: I take mine every other day so sometimes it falls on M W F Sun and other times it's T Th Sat

----------


## roid1234

Would you recommend juice for getting rid of the last couple of percent bodyfat .Or will it give your lungs more oxygen so pointless .Because they say it's intensity that matters for fat burning .More oxygen means not as much heart and lungs so not as intense.

----------


## energizer bunny

> You take your injections whenever your protocol calls for. If it falls on fat burning days then take the injections. Example: I take mine every other day so sometimes it falls on M W F Sun and other times it's T Th Sat


howd you even know what he was asking?.....the OP first post is on about roids and stamina....the second post doesnt make much sense.

----------


## tballz

> howd you even know what he was asking?.....the OP first post is on about roids and stamina....the second post doesnt make much sense.


I just figured he was asking if you take injections on lifting days only or something like that.

----------


## energizer bunny

> Would you recommend juice for getting rid of the last couple of percent bodyfat .Or will it give your lungs more oxygen so pointless .Because they say it's intensity that matters for fat burning .More oxygen means not as much heart and lungs so not as intense.


 :Hmmmm: ......no i wouldnt recomend steroids for loseing the last % BF......and youd be better off in the steroid QA section than the workout section mate..

----------


## tballz

> Would you recommend juice for getting rid of the last couple of percent bodyfat .Or will it give your lungs more oxygen so pointless .Because they say it's intensity that matters for fat burning .More oxygen means not as much heart and lungs so not as intense.


Definitely not. Clen , albuterol, or eca stack is better for that.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I just figured he was asking if you take injections on lifting days only or something like that.


LOL.....maybe your right mate......it would help if he was a bit more clear in the posts and not jumping all over the shop..

----------


## energizer bunny

OP it would make things easier if you are more clear in what you want to know......

----------


## tballz

> OP it would make things easier if you are more clear in what you want to know......


Or just do more research on the subject......

----------


## urbanbody

Ya you need to research more to understand how AAS work. Please don't cycle yet

----------

